# Shears



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

for a mini you won't need 10 inch shears, if fact I would probably suggest you stick the 7 to 8 1/2 range. Were it me, I would order them from petedge, I like the heritage brand myself. I have several pairs and use them frequently. I really only use the super expensive pairs for dogs that are getting more complex trims or require a lot of scissors... or are just special lol. 

As far as the lifetime garentee on the C.C. shears thats nice I suppose. Does it basicly cover free sharpening for the life of the shear? They WILL need to be sharpened, no way around that. Probably if you are using them on just Vinnie and you're avoiding scissoring dirty hair (in other words scissor only after bath and blow dry is complete) then you should probably only need to have them sharpened yearly. You might even be able to stretch it to 18 months if you never bump them around or drop them and keep them clean and stowed away when you aren't using them. 
You can usualy find local sharpeners in your area OR since I know you will likely go to trials and such that may be in conjuction with all breed shows there is usualy a sharpener there that will be happy to service them for you. It cost next to nothing to sharpen scissors in those cases. Less than 10 dollars a pair I would imagine.... 12 at the most. You wouldn't have to ship them off though, would have them done same day in most cases, especialy at a show. I wouldnt invest in the C.C. shears for the sharpening/repair thing alone. With the small amount of scissoring you're planning to do on just the one dog the pet edge shears would be your best value for the money... In my opinion. The shears are sharp, comfortable to hold, easy and smooth to use. Don't go extra cheap though or that won't be the case lol. The heritage shears are simply great, I love them. I have a pair of top performance.. or maybe it's master groomers whatever one of the brands owned by petedge and they are OK. Not as comfy as the heritage ones. I have the saber blades and the stilletto's if you're interested. They don't appear to have the sabers anymore on petedge?

a link to make it easier 
http://grooming.petedge.com/catalog...=AllSearch&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0&Nty=1


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Wonderpup - I have it narrowed down to two pairs:

the 8 1/2" Stiletto:
http://grooming.petedge.com/Heritage-Stiletto-Blade-Straight-Shears-8-1-2-quot--HC75219.pro

the 8 1/4" Sure Grip:
http://grooming.petedge.com/Heritage-Sure-Grip-Shears-with-Blue-Handles-8-1-4-quot--HC82517.pro

Thoughts on these two? Vinnie is going to be a small standard/large mini size, so I'm not too concerned about them being too long. He is already about 13" and was four months old yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

personaly I have never liked that style of shear with the rubberized handles. I know it is in theory supposed to allow you a better grip, hence the name, but I have always been irritated by them. I only have one pair, a pair I got in grooming school, and I never use them unless my other curved scissors at out for sharpening. Something about the handles bother me and if you do any real scissoring I have had irritations on my fingers from them. I won't says sores or anything of that nature but well it was like it had started to rub them raw at the points where my finger rested against the handles. They also aren't as sure grip as they claim to be. If you get sweaty palms or anything it's easier to hang on to other types of scissors lol. I tossed that particular pair and now only have the one set of curved scissors. I am much more comfotable with the stilletos and finger inserts. I don't usually care what type of inserts though I purchase little plastic ones from Sally's Beauty Supply. They come in a couple of different colors and have glitter in them Hahaha. I color code my shears cause I'm a dork. Blue inserts for straight shears and pink ones for curved shears. Makes like a little easier  though you probably won't have that trouble with just the one dog.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh and I would suggest a straight pair of shears AND a curved pair, again in the stiletto's. The curved will come in handy for top knots, rounded the bottom of the ears and the cuff at the feet. Straights will obviously be for getting the legs and any other straight line you care to scissor. I'd still go with the 8 1/2 inch length on the curves as well, better for the topknot which is all important in poodle grooming is it not ? Lol


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Wonderpup - it all makes perfect sense to me! :biggrin: I'll get the straight stilettos for now and then get the curved later. Right now, NOTHING is straight on Vinnie!! LOL He is too much of a wiggleworm to worry about perfection - maybe later on!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also, check groomers.net in their "swap and shop" forum. I've bought several things from people on there used at a great price! I use Kenchii and Geib but you never know what you will find. I also just bought a dryer from someone on that forum so that I have my own at the house for when I need to give them a bath and don't feel like going into work on a day off!

Like already mentioned having a curved pair will save you a lot of grief. I went awhile when training to be a groomer without curved shears and now I use them on feet, ears, blending, etc... I'd be lost without them especially on a poodle!! I also have grown to LOVE my thinning shears for thinning and even blending. I also like to take the thinning shears to the front of the topknot, i dont tie them up or anything and it keeps the hair from getting too thick right over their eyes but that's just my own little thing I do on my own dogs.

You could spend a lot less money for what you're wanting to do in my opinion or buy used from that website. A lot of times you will see people selling straight shears, curved and maybe even some thinning shears with it, that's how I got my Kenchii straights/curved and bought the thinning shears new from ryans pet supply.

Good luck.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Aidan - good idea!


----------



## bamsd619 (Apr 9, 2009)

My advise.... scissors last for ever. Buy the best pair you can afford. It will pay off in the long run!

Happy shopping!
Brandon


----------



## Daddy123 (Jul 3, 2009)

I bought the HERITAGE GROOMER STARTUP KIT at http://www.northcoastmarines.com/scissors.htm

They're in the mail. Glad to know Heritage is a good brand. I had no shears at all and this seems like a good kit.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

bamsd619 said:


> My advise.... scissors last for ever. Buy the best pair you can afford. It will pay off in the long run!
> 
> Happy shopping!
> Brandon


LOL! Brandon! Unless you are a clutz like me!!!!! LOL Dropin them and springin them the first time you use them LOL! But, if you are not like me and manage to hold on to them lol, they will last with proper care!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

You got it down Wonderpup!!! I too have the heritage stilettos and really like them...I even use them on my show girl.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I just read on the Heritage site - they have the same kinda deal (at least it sounds that way) that they will sharpen for free (you just have to pay $5 shipping) or repair.


----------

